# LOST - Werner Kayak Paddle - Arkansas R. @ #5 - 6/11/06



## bchip (Jun 12, 2006)

Werner Straight-Shaft Carbon Kayak Paddle (all black)

200 cm+ length (I forget the actual length)

Paddle wax on shaft

No name or unique markings

Washed below #5 Rapid when last seen

Reward Available

If found, Call Bill @ 970-708-1046 and/or return to CKS in Buena Vista

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## bchip (Jun 12, 2006)

*Paddle Found & Returned to Owner*

An anonymous boater found the paddle near Rapid #6 on Friday, 6/16, and left it at CKS in BV.

Thanks for your honesty and integrity! May the River Gods forever shine on your trips!


----------

